# FedEx Customs Problem



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

I've seen this come up on this forum before, and now I'm dealing with it. My watches are being held up in Newark due to "Description provided is insufficient to classify commodity." I have been thus far unable to get ahold of the FedEx person assigned to my package to see if I can provide the information they need, but I was wondering if anyone had a recommendation for how to solve this problem. I emailed Steinhart at 9am EDT to request their assistance but have received no response. So frustrating to have my watches just up the coast (relatively) from me, imprisoned against their will :-(


----------



## cscheibel (May 22, 2012)

Sort of the same thing happened to me last week. My watch arrived at Memphis, the next morning it was sent to Newark, in the late morning it was sent back to Memphis and then up to the FedEx hub in Connecticut the next day. I have a feeling there is some sort of customs clearance that needs to be done in Memphis before it can be sent up. The only advice I can give you is be patient. Based on my experience, it should arrive in a couple of days.


----------



## cscheibel (May 22, 2012)

I meant to say your watch should arrive in a couple of days. I received mine Tuesday this week due to the holiday on Monday.


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

Did you have to contact them or Steinhart to get it cleared through?


----------



## Patrick7813 (Mar 10, 2009)

The same thing happended to me with the last watch I purchased from Steinhart (OVM). However, a FedEx person contacted me and asked if I could complete the necessary information (which they couldn't find with the export documentation prepared by Steinhart). I said yes, they emailed me the required data sheet which I completed and emailed back to them. The entire process was completed in less than 1 hour with my watch then released for delivery. Too bad you haven't been able to get hold of any FedEx person.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

sorry this Happened to you.

Patrick Explained it well.. i'm Surprised that FedEx hasn't Contacted you yet ?!!!! they should send you a Description Form with a Case Number by an e-mail or Fax .
it's a Small Form with a few Simple Questions about the Watch . once you send your Reply, they'll release The Package right away.

if i were you. i'd Call FedEx and Bug them. just Give'em the Tracking Nr and have a Rep deal with the rest.

Good Luck


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

No word from either Steinhart or FedEx, but the tracking info now says "Jun 1, 2012 9:06 PM - International shipment release - import - NEWARK, NJ"

Anybody know what that means? I assumed it would mean the watch was on its merry way to me, but if it cleared last night, I would think it should have moved from Newark by now...


----------



## Goalie (Jan 14, 2007)

As others have said, it happened to me. Someone from Fedex has to contact you so you can provide the missing information. Just as another poster said it can be done via email in 30 min. By the way it appears that Steinhart is dropping the ball here. They can't help you now but they are not sending the right documentation with the watch. I have bought at least 50 watches from overseas and never had this happen.


----------

